# CO2 injector vs Flourish Excel



## danieyella (Dec 28, 2011)

I've had my 25 gallon planted tank running for about 3 months now - and have been using only Flourish Excel for carbon (which seems to have been working really well so far). 

My boyfriend got me a really nice diffuser for Christmas because I mentioned maybe getting an injector. 

I considered just creating my own, but I can't find a specific "recipe" and I'm worried I'll mess it up and poison my fish with too much CO2. 

I also found the Hagen System which seems nice and simple... does anyone have any suggestions or recommendations? Or a specific recipe/setup for my 25 gallon?

Thanks.


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Out of my experience, I got tired of constantly having to make a new batch every week. I had two gatorade bottles setup that ran 24/7 on my 29 gallon. I would make one one week then the next one the following week so there was a constant steady pressure. I invested into doing a paintball setup and the tank would last me about 2.5-3 months running 1-2 bps. It cost me $4 to refill the tank every time and was just done at my sporting goods store. I have no experience with the Hagen systems to be honest with you. I had good luck with the DIY recipe but like I said it just got old really quick to always be making another bottle. The paintball setup cost me about $50 for everything. Just my 2 cents. Hope this helps!


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

in the long run its cheaper to go full pressurized with a good 5-20 lb c02 cylinder depending on ur space requirements

as for DIY recipies.. the bigger the container the longer u can sustain it. the alcohol is what eventually kills the mixture
more water means longer burn time 

i ran 2 1 gallon containers in my diy days
they lasted about 4 weeks running 3 cups of sugar and 1/2 tsp yeast


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Anyone who goes pressurized CO2 has only two regrets. 
Paying for it the first time and kicking them selves for not doing it earlier.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

danieyella said:


> I've had my 25 gallon planted tank running for about 3 months now - and have been using only Flourish Excel for carbon (which seems to have been working really well so far).


If you like Excel and would keep buying in the future, try Metricide 14, It's a lot cheaper.

Type search Metricide 14 here at TPT.


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Anyone who goes pressurized CO2 has only two regrets.
> Paying for it the first time and kicking them selves for not doing it earlier.


Glad I only spent less than 1 month with DIY on a 40g tank while I was slowly planting more. More plants, medium light, 40g tank, not dosing EI, and DIY CO2 = disasters.  Constant BBA issue. Massive leaves died off on my Temple Plants. My Narrow Chainsword leaf didn't grow at all. It was like I was doing some battles everyday trying to sort out all sorts of issues from BBA to fert and to no growth.

Wish I had started the right path earlier. It was too much to learn and digest. I am very happy right now with my tank. The CO2 system is doing its own thing daily with a timer. Only need to refill my 10lb tank every 4 month. Dosing routine has been sorted out. No new BBA so far. Still have some from 4 months ago. Everything is growing nicely. Some plants are growing too fast and running out of room too.


----------



## DesmondTheMoonBear (Dec 19, 2011)

Is it worth it for such a small tank? :/


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

i run it on my 29 gallon 

and i used to have a paintball setup on my ten gallon until i went rediculously low light


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

DesmondTheMoonBear said:


> Is it worth it for such a small tank? :/


It's up to you on if it is worth it or not. From peronal experience, going pressurized is well worth it. Just remember, adding C02 will mean increasing fertilizers and lighting (depending on what you are currently doing). Your plants will grow a lot faster than they used to and it will require more frequent trimming. Again, it was worth it for me when I went pressurized on my 29 gallon. I have pressurized on my 55 gallon and am currently saving up for a pressurized system for my 90 gallon.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

JEden8 said:


> It's up to you on if it is worth it or not. From peronal experience, going pressurized is well worth it. Just remember, adding C02 will mean increasing fertilizers and lighting (depending on what you are currently doing). Your plants will grow a lot faster than they used to and it will require more frequent trimming. Again, it was worth it for me when I went pressurized on my 29 gallon. I have pressurized on my 55 gallon and am currently saving up for a pressurized system for my 90 gallon.


This is partially true. While ur plants may grow faster. Light controls the demand for c02 and ferts. There is no way around that logic. If u are staying algae free with no c02 and like the maintenance level u are at. Then dont get c02.


----------

